# Do we have a chance with frozen fragmented 7 cells day 3 embryo ?



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Dear Crystal,

As you can see from my signature below we have been pretty unlucky for the 4 past cycles.
I am at a stage now where I am thinking it is probably time over even though I am totally depressed and sick with anger and frustration.
I have a few day 3 frozen embies from my 4th IVF cycle and this is my last chance. They are unfortunately not very good quality, 1 is 8 cells with 1 fragmentation, 1 is 7 cells with 1 fragmentation as well and the other ones are much slower (3 to 6 cells). I don't know why they were all frozen.
What are the chances for these embryos to survive the thawing process and to implant ?

On another note, do you think I should have had my embryos tested ? My husband had testicular cancer in 2003 and radiotherapy after that. Even though his sperm looks OK (good concentration but poor motility at 35%), I guess cancer could have altered the DNA without us knowing.
What do you think ?

Thank you so very much for your answer and support.

Agathe.


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Agathe said:


> Dear Crystal,
> 
> As you can see from my signature below we have been pretty unlucky for the 4 past cycles.
> I am at a stage now where I am thinking it is probably time over even though I am totally depressed and sick with anger and frustration.
> ...


Hello Agathe,

Only your clinic can give you an accurate idea of your chance using your frozen embryos but usually around 50-80% of cleaved embryos are expected to survive a thaw and the chance of pregnancy is usually a third to half of the chance the clinic gave you for the fresh go in which they were frozen.

RE testing the embryos - PGS only tests for chromosomes and PGD for a specific condition so i dont think there is really any testing that would specifically relate to a history of testicular cancer and treatment.

Best wishes


----------

